# Excessive dinking!



## My#1Re’Z2017 (Dec 30, 2017)

Hello! We are on #2 for our house with Viszla! Absolutely LOVE the breed.I am also concerned about the need for excesssive drinking! I thought my first Viszla(God rest his soul) was just Old and required more water.But my 3 month old puppy is doing the same. Our vet is saying he’s a puppy, and do not restrict water intake(which I would never) but I honestly believe after reading the concerns of other Viszla owners on here, I think it may be a kidney/health issue. Has anyone had any confirmed diagnosis on this issue. I would love to help our beloved baby if so! Please and thank you!


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

My only suggestion would be complete blood and urine analysis... there are a lot of health issues that excessive drinking is a symptom... and most are easily remedied.
I pray that it is just a thirsty puppy!!!


----------



## Starrpath (Nov 7, 2017)

I also suggest a vet check with lab work but, since it's an old dog and a very young dog situation, I would also look at the food you are providing. Make sure it's a quality food appropriate for the age of the dog and don't feed human food. If you're giving treats or cookies, on a regular basis, maybe change them up for a different brand. 
A saying that I always use for myself and others is "When in doubt, check it out." That means with a vet, they will know things that we can only guess at.
Good luck!


----------

